
Django swappable auth.User models landed in trunk - streeter
https://github.com/django/django/commit/70a0de37d132e5f1514fb939875f69649f103124
======
condiment
The documentation for the feature is near the bottom of the commit.

This is a really great addition. Every non-trivial Django project I've ever
worked on has required extending the user model using both the bolted-on
AUTH_USER_PROFILE pattern and hacked together middleware in order to support
email-based logins.

While there's a bit of possible backwards-incompatibility with my hacks, it
looks like this change addresses both pain points.

~~~
kmfrk
It looks like the good stuff is from here:
[https://github.com/django/django/commit/70a0de37d132e5f1514f...](https://github.com/django/django/commit/70a0de37d132e5f1514fb939875f69649f103124/#diff-49).

It's been weird to get into Django and see hacky solutions like the
UserProfile/get_profile() stuff (and django-registration and South being
required for most purposes), and it's great to see this make it into Django.

